
CAN bus reverse-engineering with Arduino and iOS - mablae
https://medium.com/@alexandreblin/can-bus-reverse-engineering-with-arduino-and-ios-5627f2b1709a
======
Grazester
Very nice and relevant to my interest. I have recently discovered how cool the
Arduino and other programmable mircontrollers are. I now have to wrap my head
around its programming with all the bitwise operations I see in C for projects
I am interested in tackling.

------
mablae
This is really awesome stuff and a great writeup!

